

State of the web: Flash vs HTML5 - scoregoals12
http://www.piehead.com/blog/2012/01/flash-vs-html5

======
melling
2012 is the year of the tablet: Android, iPad, and Win8. It doesn't matter
what Flash does better than HTML5 or that browser support is still an issue.
If you are building today and you want your content to display on mobile, then
you can't use Flash.

~~~
technoslut
While I'm sure that the tablet is the future of personal computing, I don't
think this is the 'year of the tablet'. If that were true then the next 5
years will be the year of the tablet. The first true evidence of the change is
when college students are buying them instead of laptops at a significant
rate.

I do believe that any programmer should be using standards but there are still
questions when it comes to video.

------
ryandvm
Though I've always been annoyed by Flash, during the Apple/Android/Flash
brouhaha I was sure that Jobs was making a mistake by shunning it. I was
wrong.

It's a year or two later now and nothing stirs disappointment quite like the
realization that that giant, black, unresponsive rectangle on a website is
Flash bringing the Android browser to its knees. I have never seen a game that
successfully used Flash on the browser. There is nothing more detrimental to
the web browsing experience on Android than running across a page with Flash
content.

~~~
twiceaday
Check out kongregate.com. The fact of the matter is that Flash is an amazing
tool if you are small team making video games. I don't see HTML5 as being on
the same level yet. The only reason Flash is falling out of favor is because
it sucks on mobile devices. Well, there are still millions of desktops with
mice out there that are not going away any time soon.

~~~
ryandvm
Yes. Flash on Windows isn't half bad, but Flash on Android is the eighth
plague.

------
bunderbunder
I'm always curious to see what these statistics would look like if they were
broken up by user demographics. And also by HTML5 feature.

Sure, 1/4 of users might experience problems with HTML5. But what really
matters is what percentage of _your target market_ will experience issues with
the HTML5 _that you use on your site._

Conversely, if you're targeting smartphone users then you should probably be
developing a mobile version of your site anyway. And if you are doing that,
then having Flash on your main site won't create such a problem with reaching
mobile users. Not that it doesn't get rid of the need to make sure your site
degrades gracefully.

------
lloeki
I don't know where the '26% experience issues with html5' figure comes from.
Based on the colors it accounts for IE<9, but the numbers show 19%+5%+4% for
IE<9 (which does not == 26%), of which many HTML5 features can either degrade
nicely or be polyfilled, at least for IE8, so you could argue about inclusion
of that 19%.

Also, define 'wealth of capabilities', opposed to 'does not currently have
some Flash features', as the reverse can also be said just as easily.

As for 3D, WebGL looks capable enough to me (but that may be because I already
know OpenGL)

------
PaulHoule
we need a way that we can vote against InfoGraphicsChartJunk

------
funkah
Why would you compress these in JPG :(

